# Tack Trunk plans?



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have been asked by the girl next store to make her a tack trunk. Anyone have plans or ideas they would like to share? 
Thx in advance,
Ken


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

check these images on google:

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&source=hp&q=tack+trunk&gbv=2&aq=f&oq=&aqi=


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Chad (The Big Chopperoo) has this web site and shows the boxes he makes…www.stantonfinefurniture.com


----------



## PinsandTales (Jul 25, 2009)

I visited several tack stores to see what was available. Deep trunk to keep supplies, harnesses. Upper part of bottom trunk should have a sliding tray and a removable cleaning supply caddy. Upper lid is deep to store wraps. 
Trunks get lots of abuse, so it should be beefy and protected from the elements. 
Most of what I saw used plywood, I thought solid hardwood would give better service.


----------

